# php safe mode abschalten problem



## uli27 (30. Jan. 2008)

Hallo,

weiss jemand, wie man den php safe mode abschalten kann?

ich habe folgende php.ini dateien gefunden:

/root/ispconfig/php/php.ini
/etc/php5/fastcgi/php.ini
/etc/php5/cli/php.ini
/etc/php5/apache2/php.ini

In allen ist php safe mode auf off.

Bei der Installation vonn Joomla!, wird aber immer darauf verwiesen, dass er angeschaltet ist. Auch eine statusabfrage von php zeigt an, dass der safe mode angeschaltet ist.

System suse 10.3 server+ispconfig+joomla!

Danke im voraus

Uli


----------



## Dy0nisus (30. Jan. 2008)

Moin!

Hast du in ISPConfig, in der Web - Konfiguration den Haken bei PHP Safe Mode gesetzt?

Grüße
Dennis


----------

